# New Ruger 223



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey everyone
Santa showed up early with a new 223 Ruger M77. I have not reloaded this caliber for a long time. Could some one help me out with a good starting point for a good load. Their are alot of new powders and bullets out that I'm not familiar with. I'll date myself. :| my RCBS die set came from Sunset sporting goods and cost 14.99.

Thanks,
Huntinfool


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

hogdens benchmark is my top powder, I like 40 and 50 grain nosler ballistic tips too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sunset sporting goods ?? Wow... at least you didnt get it from Wolf's 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with shooting Benchmark, I also like RL-7, RL-10x, and H-335. Tac is a good one for loading up a bunch of ammo that you are just going to go play with because it meters well too, but it isnt my top favorite for accuracy (but it still produces decent accuracy).

As far as bullets go, pick your poison! There are so many great bullets out there that its hard to say which is my favorite. Like Chet, I like ballistic tipped bullets because I seem to personally get a little better accuracy, but Berger bullets are on top of my list as well. 

1-9" twist?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Your not that old. My aluminum boat came from Sunset sporting goods still has a little bit of the sticker on it. I still have equipment that I purchased at Wolfs too,although none of it has stickers.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot Win.748 w/ Hornady 60 Grn. V-max's. Mines a 1/9 Twist. Great 300+ yd. accuracy. Your choice of bullets will depend on what you plan on shooting at. Good luck and have some fun with it. This next year I will drop the 60 Grn. bullet and go down to the 55 Grn. Vmax.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

H335 and 50 grain Barnes VLC. 
I have a couple of guns from Gibson's. :shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My .22 came from Allied....


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My Kimber shoots the 50gr Sierra BK really well. I use 27.1gr of W748 and CCI400 primers. My COL is 2.282.
Fortunately you pick a great caliber to shoot. It's easy to find cheap ammo, reload and it's a pleasure to shoot. You're going to love your 223.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Bax it is a 1-9" twist. I'll will be working up a load the week after Christmas. Some more blast from the past Duce's, Ziniks and yes Wolfes and Allied I still have equipment from all of them. Longbow this will be my 3rd .223 a early mini 14 and one I still regret letting go, was a Sako custom I built with a Douglas premium barrel but the kids had to eat.

Norm


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The .223 in my experience is a fickle beast. Just because it shoots well in one gun, doesnt mean it will shoot well in another. I really appreciate the .224 bullets because there is such a wide range of bullet weights available that you will surely find one that meets your needs.

Being a 1-9" twist (and many will agree, and many will also disagree) I would personally stay away from lighter bullets and shoot somewhere in the realm of 50-60gr bullets

Out of curiosity, what is your intended use? P-dogs, coyotes, target? That might help give some suggestions for bullets


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have not loaded 223 but have its never heard of big brother the 222 mag. I like h335 but a friend of mine turned me on to wcc 844 a military surplus powder that is around 80 bucks or so for 8 pounds. I have been using that for a couple years and it works good. Meters good too. It is just like h335. As for bullets I use 55 grain nosler ballistic tips if I can afford them and sierras if I cant. Not a fan of v-max bullets for rabbits cause they will not go through grass let alone brush. the noslers will. I also use partitions (60 grain) and old nosler solid base bullets (55 grain). When I replace my gun someday, it will be with a 223.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> My .22 came from Allied....


I miss that place.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

It was bought as a truck/4wheeler, pack gun mostly for coyote, P-dog and other varmits. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

+1 on the H-335. I like it teamed up with 50-55 grain bullets both in my .223 and my .223 Ackley. Meters great, great accuracy, what more can you ask for. I do know that a few of my target shooting buddies swear by varget for some of the heavier bullets.----SS


----------

